
U.S. considers ending rule allowing spouses of H-1B visa holders to work - guptaneil
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/u-s-considers-ending-rule-allowing-spouses-h-1b-visa-n830221
======
makecheck
If they had any idea what it costs to live in a popular work-visa place like
Silicon Valley or Austin, they’d never even consider this. Oh, and there’s
_already_ a good chance the visa holder is underpaid due to shenanigans
(nothing like the risk of losing your visa from switching jobs to keep you in
one place, with no ability to negotiate).

The entire U.S. immigration system needs a massive dose of humanity injected.
It’s ridiculous how their methods needlessly create stress on individuals and
families. The DEFAULT policy in any situation should be: “treat this HUMAN
BEING like a human being, a potential contributor to our greatness who clearly
wants to be here, do everything possible to make their contribution easy”.

~~~
hkmurakami
Even from a utility perspective it is disappointing to see, since much more
often than not, the spouse of a H1B holder is also a highly educated
professional who would meaningfully contribute to our economy.

